# Rabbits fighting



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi All, 

I have two rabbits, a boy and a girl, have been bonding them slowly and all has been fine. I had the girl rabbit a few months before i got the boy. They snuggle up together, eat from same bowl and occasionally groom each other. Twice this week I have come home and the bigger one has scabs on his body as if he has been bitten by her, also his fur everywhere so she must have. A few weeks ago i came home and the big one had a big gash on his ear which i have got antibiotics for and have been bathing in salty water. They seem to get on so well all the time so i am just upset as to why this is happening. The breeder who sold me the boy told me to keep them together as seperating them will cause more stress. But i worry about fights so much  Just feel at my wits end. 

Also, girl has been spayed on friday, i thought that would stop all of this aggressive dominant behaviour. 

If anyone has any advice/tips/help then that would be brilliant as i feel rather down about the whole situation 

Thanks, 
x


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Split them now.

As fights are kicking off you need to split them I'm afraid rabbit fights can get very, very nasty 

Also as your doe was only spayed Friday she needs time to heal so she should have been split from him for 3/4 weeks after the spay because if your buck decides to mount her he could rupture her internal sutures.
Also hormones don't calm down for 6/8 weeks prior to the spay so you have a few weeks before you will see a difference in her behaviour.

Has your buck been neutered?


----------



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

No, not yet. He is only 12 weeks old and the breeder said he wouldnt start getting 'those' urges until he's 18 weeks or so. She also advised to get him done at roughly 9 months old as thats when he will stop growing (hes a giant lop).

Thanks so much for replying ive been sitting here worrying over what to do. 

I think it would be best to split them also. I have them set up in my living room with a cage but at the moment they are both free range in the living room. Do you think its a good idea to have one in the cage and one roaming free (alternate rabbit in cage each day) when unsupervised but when supervised let them be together? I just want them to get on and the breeder lady said they would not get on if i keep them apart, even though they can see each other through the cage. 

Sorry for 'rabbiting' on... 

xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

RogersMa said:


> No, not yet. He is only 12 weeks old and the breeder said he wouldnt start getting 'those' urges until he's 18 weeks or so. She also advised to get him done at roughly 9 months old as thats when he will stop growing (hes a giant lop).
> 
> Thanks so much for replying ive been sitting here worrying over what to do.
> 
> ...


Giant lop? do you mean French lop?
You will be safe to neuter him as soon as his furry teabags drop so long as he is over 1kg. There is no need to wait until he is 9 months old IMO.
At the moment as there has been fights I would personally just split them for now (no together time) and keep them apart until you have your buck neutered, once he is neutered and had time to heal you can start bonding them on neutral territory (make sure you place the buck in first and then add the doe).

Once they are both neutered you shouldn't have any problems bonding them, I don't want to be rude but your "breeder lady" doesn't appear to know what she is talking about in that respect.


----------



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes he is a French lop. He weighs 2.6 kgs. They are apart now but can still see each other through the cage, can't Put them in different rooms due to not enough space. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

No problems they should be fine as they are. If you need any advice on bonding then I'm sure we can help you with that when the time comes


----------



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you. They're both booked in for their VHD jabs on Thursday. Will they be ok to travel together? As I understand car journeys are stress for them so they are ok together in this one instance. Also, it's horribly complicated as the vet thinks my French lop is a girl. But I took frenchie back to breeder to check and she said no definately a boy and showed me. I'm just so confused but will defo be keeping them apart :-( x


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

No I would keep them separate until you actually bond them. If your "buck" is a doe it could also explain why fights are starting tbh.
If he is indeed a buck then you should be starting to get furry teabags shortly which will be a huge give away lol.
How to Sex Your Rabbits That link might help you to determine it for yourself as it is very common for breeders and vets to mis sex rabbits lol.
If you still can't figure it out PM me a pic of his/her "bits" and I can see if I can clear it up for you


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh my word what a pickle. Not meaning to be rude but the breeder does not sound like she has much knowledge. The guys and girls on here will see you right so you've come to the right place


----------

